# Fliegenbinden als Neuling



## Lukas94 (14. August 2015)

Moin liebe "Mitangler",
ich war mit einem Kumpel in den letzten 2 Tagen im Harz angeln, unter Anderem haben wir auch mit der Fliege geangelt. Da wir nun immer besser werden, möchte ich noch den nächsten Schritt wagen.
Nun wollte ich mich mal schlau machen, was ich als Neuling alles zum Selberbinden benötige. Eine genaue Angabe wäre sehr hilfreich, auch wo ich die Utensilien kaufen kann. Gibt es gute Bücher?
Alle Tipps sind herzlichst Willkommen.
Bis dann, Lukas


----------



## Relgna (14. August 2015)

*AW: Fliegenbinden als Neuling*

Ich habe mit alles einzeln gekauft gehabt aber würde mir heuer lieber gleich ein Set kaufen das gibt es im Netz musst mal googeln

Ich sehe den Vorteil eines Sets darin das man von allem etwas hat und man dann nach und nach sieht was man braucht.
Denke auch man kommt fast billiger weg.
Ich habe am Binden viel Spass und schnell hebt man die Federn die man findet auf und schneidet dem ein oder ander Tier wie Karnickel oder so ein Loch ins Fell


----------



## haui1 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Fliegenbinden als Neuling*

Hallo Lukas,
habe das Binden dieses Jahr begonnen. Meine Erfahrung: Kauf dir kein Set. Kauf einen guten, gebrauchten Stock (meine aus einem Billigset waren grausam). Auch nicht empfehlen kann ich einen billigen Balg. Ich bin mit einer einfachen Goldkopfnymphe angefangen. Dazu brauchst du Nymphenhaken (10er und 12er Haken zu Beginn), eine Dose mit Goldköpfen, Hasenohrdubbing (auch eine Dose mit ein paar unterschiedlichen Farben) und einen dunklen Standardbindefaden. Werkzeug: Bobbin, einen Einfädler, eine gute Schere. Dubbingwachs brauchst du auch. Ich binde immer ein kleines Schwänzchen mit ein aus einer Fasanenfeder. Kauf wenig, aber gute Qualität. Oder schau bei eBay, ob gerade jemand sein Hobby aufgibt... Es gibt wenige Fachhändler. Dürkop ist einer. Full Service Flyfishing. 
Mit den Nymphen fange ich richtig gut, macht viel Spaß!  jetzt habe ich mir einen Satz Fliegen bestellt und übe das Nachbinden.
Gruß
Jan


----------



## Lukas94 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Fliegenbinden als Neuling*

danke für die Tipps.
Könnte mir einer von euch eine detaillierte Liste erstellen, was ich am Anfang auf keine Fall vergessen sollte zu kaufen und was ich genau kaufen sollte.


----------



## haui1 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Fliegenbinden als Neuling*

Das hängt davon ab, was du binden möchtest.
Buch: Fliegen binden Schritt für Schritt (Werner Berens). Da ist am Anfang eine sehr detaillierte Übersicht drin.
Dann einen Bindekurs buchen. ;-)
Gruß
Jan


----------



## Lukas94 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Fliegenbinden als Neuling*

das buch habe ich mir auch schonmal angeschaut. 
ich möchte eigentlich mit trockenfliegen anfangen und dann irgendwann danach auch nymphen


----------



## Rhxnxr (15. August 2015)

*AW: Fliegenbinden als Neuling*



Lukas94 schrieb:


> danke für die Tipps.
> Könnte mir einer von euch eine detaillierte Liste erstellen, was ich am Anfang auf keine Fall vergessen sollte zu kaufen und was ich genau kaufen sollte.



Das kann wohl keiner wenn du nicht dazu schreibst, was du binden möchtest. Selbst wenn du dir nun 3 Jahre lang jeden Monat Bindekram kaufst, irgendwas wird immer fehlen... gewöhn dich schon mal dran .
Aber vllt. ein guter Tip für ein Buch: "Fliegenbinden Schritt für Schritt" von Frank de la Porte fand ich sehr gut. Da werden die 4 Grundtypen absolut systematisch erklärt + ein bissel Materialkunde/Werkzeug + grob die Insektenarten bzw. Stadien die wichtig sind. Muster findest im Netz später genug, angeblich gibts im Augenblick ca. 80000...

Ne gute Seite, wo man dir nicht gleich was verschachern möchte, wäre z.B. http://fliegenfischerschule-mittelweser.de/index.html
Da gibts auch ein paar Empfehlungen zu alternativen Materialien, kannst ne Menge Geld sparen bei den ersten Übungen.

Btw. Ich hab in Bindematerial und Werkzeug bis jetzt wahrscheinlich weit mehr Geld investiert, als in Gerät fürs Fliegenfischen... also überleg dirs gut, das kann eine schlimme Sucht werden


----------



## Lajos1 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Fliegenbinden als Neuling*

Hallo Lukas94,

selber Fliegenbinden kann wunderbar sein. Denke aber auch an den finanziellen Aspekt; Gute Werkzeuge plus eine solide Grundausstattung an Material und eintausend Euro sind fort wie nix.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## woern1 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Fliegenbinden als Neuling*

Einsteigertipps gibt's z.B. hier: http://www.fliegenfischen.de/

Ansonsten würde ich auch zu keinem Set raten, da sonst Materialien beiliegen, die in 5 Jahren immer noch unbenutzt rumliegen.
Deswegen würde ich das  erforderliche Material an den Fliegen festmachen, die du fischen willst. 
Auch hier ist ein hochwertiger Balg das a und o einer guter guten Fliege.
Ebenso beim Werkzeug, lieber ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben, dafür hat man lange Spass an dem wertigen Gerät.
Bindestock gibt's auch schon gute ab 80.-€ .

Und gute Tipps gibt's hier (Bindeanleitungen):
http://globalflyfisher.com/
http://theonefly.com/
http://www.ralf-jessel.de/bs.html
http://derfliegenbinder.blogspot.de/
http://www.passion-fliegenfischen.de/fliegenbinden/

TL

werner

Ach kja, und wer meint, mit dem Selberbinden Geld zu sparen gegenüber dem Kauf von fertigen Mückis, naja......., wie oben schon geschrieben, das ist ein Trugschluß


----------



## Lukas94 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Fliegenbinden als Neuling*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Ich werde mich jetzt mal umsehen 
Welcher Bindstok ist für den Anfang denn ein guter in Sachen Preis-Leistung?


----------



## Rosi (15. August 2015)

*AW: Fliegenbinden als Neuling*

Hi Lucas, vor dieser Frage habe ich auch mal gestanden und ein Bindestübchen angelegt. Gut ist, daß du gleich weißt was du willst, Trockenfliegen binden. Das engt die Flut an Mustern und Materialien erheblich ein. Zuerst solltest du dir über die Hakengrößen im Klaren sein, dann einen Bindestock suchen (Feineinstellung beachten). Trockenfliegen schwimmen oben, folglich Rehhaarmuster (bei großen Fliegen), und Muster, die am Kopf/Körper aus Hahnenhecheln bestehen. Garn so fein es geht oder aus Dynema. Du benötigst für eine Fliege sehr wenig Material. Also ich würde das Einsteigerset in deinem Fall ignorieren. Es ist auf alles Mögliche gerichtet. Du bekommst viel Zeug welches du nie benötigst. Was du unbedingt brauchst, steht hier.


----------



## Lukas94 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Fliegenbinden als Neuling*

danke


----------



## woern1 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Fliegenbinden als Neuling*

Bez. Bindestock: Da würde ich ein Vollmetallbindestock einem Kunststoffteil (Danvise) vorziehen.
Bekannter von mir hat z.B. den Snowbee Fly Mate Vise (für das Geld echt gut), bzw. die Regal-Nachbauten (wie z.B. den hier http://www.rk-flyfishing.de/veniard....html?osCsid=10b7cd49f0979570165caf7f745226ae)

Paar Infos noch bei http://www.forelleundaesche.com/201...e-fliegenbinden-fur-anfanger-3-bindematerial/


TL

werner


----------



## Flyfisher.1984 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Fliegenbinden als Neuling*

Hallo,
Sorry, ich lese viel Schmarrn. Man braucht keinen 80 Euro Bindestock. Es gibt mittlerweile gute praktische Bindestöcke bei Ebay für 20-30 Euro. Dann zu der Mär, dass selbstbinden teurer ist, wie die Fliegen zu kaufen, ist auch so eine Mär die Land auf und Land ab in den Foren geistert. Bist du jemand, der nur 2x im Jahr Fliegenfischen geht, dann kauf dir gut gebundene Fliegen. Bist du allerdings jemand, der viel Fischen geht, dann kommt es dich über Jahre gesehen günstiger. Warum, fragst du?. Ganz einfach, eine gute gebundene Fliege/Nymphe/Streamer kostet dich zwischen 1-3,50 Euronen, bei einem Angeltag kannst du je nach Pech schon einige Fliegen verlieren und das summiert sich über die Saison. Wenn du alleine ca. 100-200 Fliegen bindest, und in der Saison einen Batzen verangelst oder sie gehen durch die Drills kaputt,dann wirst du merken, es lohnt sich auch finanziell sie zu binden, vor allem wenn man sein Hobby auf lange Sicht betreibt. 
Und lass dir keinen Bären aufbinden, dass das alles so teuer ist. Gute Bälge die sind teuer, aber damit kannst du hunderte Trockenfliegen binden und nur dafür brauchst du sie. Mit China Bälgen bindest du Nymphen, Streamer, Nassfliegen. Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster heraus und sage, dass du mit einigen wenigen Grundmaterialen viele verschiedene Muster binden kannst und das muss nicht teuer sein. Gerade beim Binden kannst du viel Fantasie einfließen lassen. Viel wichtiger ist die Materialkunde, lese dich fit, schau dich im Internet um und du wirst merken, du brauchst eigentlich nicht viel....Und zu guter Letzt, hier sind viele Themen, lese dich hier durch, deine Fragen wurden hundertfach schon beantwortet...


Viel Glück beim Binden


----------



## oberfranke (17. August 2015)

*AW: Fliegenbinden als Neuling*

Ist zwar nicht der billigste, hat aber ne gute Auswahl und ist gut sortiert. 
Bindestock ist unter Angebote gerade einer drin für 19,90€ reicht fürs ausprobieren. Da braucht man keinen für knapp 700,--€ 
Unter Bindewerkzeug ist gerade ein Werkzeugset reduziert auf 39,90€ drin.


http://www.rudiheger.eu/de//

Klar für ne Erstausrüstung sind schon so 200,-- bis 300,--€ nötig. Es reicht aber fast ewig. 
Da es sinnvoll ist am Anfang erstmal nur 3 bis 5 verschiedene Modelle zu binden. Bis du die  gut kannst danach kaufst du auch gezielter was du brauchst. 
Ich ertappe mich auch schon mal aufn Flohmarkt oder sonst wo im Alltag das ich was in die Hand bekomme und es sofort auf Eignung zum Fliegenbinden getestet wird.  

Zur Motivation- es ist auf  Dauer ganz sicher billiger selber zu binden als zu kaufen. 
Hat ja Flyfisher schon so geschrieben. 

Zudem ist es ein super  Augenblick wenn die erste Forelle deine Selbstgebundene nimmt.


----------



## dreampike (17. August 2015)

*AW: Fliegenbinden als Neuling*

Hallo Flyfisher, 

es könnte theoretisch so sein wie Du sagst, wenn man sich diszipliniert auf wenige Muster beschränkt, enthaltsam in der Anschaffung neuer Materialien und Werkzeuge ist und nicht dem Wahn verfällt, für jede erdenkliche fliegenfischereiliche Situation im Salz- und Süßwasser gewappnet sein zu müssen. Dann mag Fliegenbinden billiger sein als kaufen.

Wenn man aber - und ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung - ständig dem noch fängigeren Muster nachhechelt (!), sowohl Trockenfliegen, Nymphen, als auch Streamer und Nassfliegen bindet und dies nicht nur für die heimischen Forellen, sondern auch für Friedfische, Hechte, Zander, Meerforelle, Lachs und tropische Meeresfische, dann kommt schon was zusammen. 

Ich habe nicht nachgerechnet,aber spaßeshalber schnell mal meine Trockenfliegenbälge gezählt, und  zwar nur die Spitzenbälge. Es sind (hüstel) ganze 32 Stück, das wären bei 80€-Durchschnittspreis   schon mal ca. 3200€. Bekäme ich für meine Hakensammlung das Geld, das ich dafür auf den Ladentisch geblättert habe, dann könnte ich ohne weiteres einen Kleinwagen dafür kaufen. Überschlägig hat mich meine Fliegenbindeausrüstung mit allen Materialien, Haken und Werkzeugen im Laufe der letzten 25 Jahre locker  20.000-25.000 € gekostet.

Bei angenommenen 200€ im Jahr für gekaufte Fliegen könnte ich damit über 100 Jahre auskommen...

Aber ich bin nicht Fliegenbinder geworden, um Geld zu sparen. Sondern weil es einfach ein unglaublich tolles Gefühl ist, einen Fisch auf eine selbstgebundene Fliege zu fangen. Und ein Muster oder eine natürliche Vorlage nachbinden können und in der Materialfrage keine Kompromisse eingehen zu müssen. 

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Flyfisher.1984 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Fliegenbinden als Neuling*

Hallo Wolfgang,
Ja da hast schon recht. Das Auge fischt immer mit und je mehr Muster man hat, desto mehr Freude macht einem das Angeln. Nur als Neuling kennst du dich nicht aus und bist schnell überfordert. Deswegen meinte ich, dass ein gutes Grundwissen, gepaart mit guten Tipps im Forum, wären der beste Weg das Binden anzufangen. Wir dürfen nicht vergessen, dass man als Neuling, doch am Anfang nur ein paar Gruppenmuster braucht, die man relativ schnell erlernen kann und die auch einen überschaubaren Rahmen nicht sprengen. Binden kann so einfach sein, aber auch so kompliziert....#6#6


----------



## Relgna (17. August 2015)

*AW: Fliegenbinden als Neuling*

Auf YouTup gibt es gute Anleitungen zum Binden.
Zu den Sets, es gibt eben gute ( teurer)und schlechte ( billig )


----------



## Lajos1 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Fliegenbinden als Neuling*

Hallo,

mit der technischen Ausstattung für das Fliegenbinden  ist es wie sonst halt auch; es gibt qualitativ gutes "Werkzeug" und es gibt schlechtes "Spielzeug" das gilt von Bohrmaschinen über Heckenscheren, Pumpen etc. bis hin zu Bindestöcken etc. . Wer zu billig kauft, kauft zweimal.
Es braucht allerdings kein Bindestock um 500.- Euro aufwärts zu sein, der ist genauso überteuert , wie  ein 20- 30 Euro Bindestock ganz einfach nichts taugen kann. Auch nicht für einen Anfänger.
Wobei ich nicht dem Glauben anhänge teuer ist gleich gut; aber mit dem mittleren Preissegment bin ich immer gut gefahren.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Flyfisher.1984 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Fliegenbinden als Neuling*

Hier ein guter Anfänger Bindestock...

http://www.foerg-flyfishing.de/shop/Fliegenbinden/Bindestoecke/Bindestock-mit-Bodenplatte.html?


----------

